# engine heater



## bradman0087 (Oct 26, 2007)

i have a chevy s10 and i will have to park outside this winter i went to jcwhitney and saw the tank type that circulate coolant, the one that magnetic attaches to oil pan or the kind you adhesive to oil pan, any one have any suggestions on which to use? i also understand you can buy one to install in one of the freeze plugs on the engine block but that seems a little more complicated to install..


Brad


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Both the tank type and freeze plug type heat the coolant. I used a tank type years ago and it worked fine. My skid steer has a freeze plug type which also works well. The magnetic/stick on will warm the oil more than anything.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't buy anything from JC Whitney! You know their motto "If you need auto parts really bad we got really bad auto parts!".


----------



## ABM (Mar 9, 2003)

I wouldn't waste the money if this is a gas engine. Check your coolant to make sure it is mixed correctly, change the oil with a lighter grade (like 5w30), and run it. Unless you live where it gets below -10 for long periods of time you don't need it (unless it's a diesel).


----------



## harleyron74 (Nov 10, 2008)

I doubt if you'll need one in your location. I live in A valley in Minnesota and I only use engine heaters if I my trucks are going to be started in below zero weather. Newer vehicles that have fuel injection seem to start like it's 70 degrees out at 10 above compared to vehicles with carby's .
If you think you really need one get the block heater.The hoses on tank heaters can leek or blow out and block heaters are self contained. Much less chance to leak but I had one blow out of the block on my '95 F-150 A couple of years ago when the O-ring failed (factory installed) It fell on to the starter connections and before I could get off the freeway it lit the engine on fire. I got the fire out with the help of A six pack (diet coke) but I'll put in A new O-ring every 5 years from now on.
The exception to the rule is diesel engines. I have A Case 1845C that needs the block heater plugged in at 40 if I'm going to be sure it will start.

Good luck!
HR74


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

i have a freeze plug heater. works great. I disagree with thos who say if its not a deisel. If you are going to be parking outside like i am. i would plug the sucker in. It will heat up alot faster when its cold outside Instead of taking a half hour to heat up and wasting gas. plug it in plug it in. although your electric bill might just go up a bit....


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

I had a coolant heater on all of my GMC trucks I have had in the past. It was a pop-can size unit spliced into the heater hoses coming from the heater core. It kept the coolant circulating and warm all night on even the coldest of nights. 

The almost instant heat and having the truck warm enough to drive after start was nice but I believe the bigger benefit was it extended the life of the engine itself never having ice cold steel against ice cold steel. I have since built a heated garage to park in but if I had to park outside again I would install the coolant heater on the truck I have now.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Block heater all the way. Anything below 20 degrees it gets plugged in. Here in Alaska, we understand the need for heat!!


----------

